# Dirt & Freeride Hamburg



## JansenX (28. November 2009)

Hallo ich heisse Jansen und ich bin eine Hollander (aiai)
Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut aber ich sollte jetzt probieren Deutsch zu sprechen 

In march/april geh ich in Hamburg wohnen und ein vielleicht ein ausbildung zum Koch machen.
Was geht los in Hamburg? Sind da dirtspots? Und freeride vielleicht? 
Ich habe ein Kona Cowan (2005) und eine ReignX (2007)

danke!


----------



## Könichmarco (2. Dezember 2009)

in Hamburg Norderstedt ist ein sehr guter Dirt/Slopestyle Park. Du musst mit der U1 bis Endstation Norderstedt Mitte Fahren. Dort sindet man denn Park auch realtiv schnell.
Und sonst 
http://www.dirtlightdistrict.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (8. Dezember 2009)

Herzlich willkommen, Jansen!

Da es hier nicht so viele Berge gibt, sieht es hier mit freeride nicht so gut aus. Einige verabreden sich aber hier für Touren rund um Hamburg:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=314752&page=87

Im Norden gibt es noch den Spot in Malente, der auch gerne von Hamburgern besucht wird, Verabredungen und Fahrgemeinschaften hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378124&page=59

Für den Dirt-Bereich findest du eventuell hier noch ein paar Tips: 

http://www.schlickjumper.de/


Viel Spass auf den Hamburger Trails

DerHerrderRingel


----------

